

Render Any HTML5 Video in ASCII - tzury
http://www.xanthir.com/video/demo3.html

======
vog
I was hoping to see an AAlib browser plugin, but having done that in
JavaScript is very cool, too.

Unfortunately, it doesn't work on my browser (Firefox 3.5).

